

Autogit - Automatic git checkins from your text editor saves - scottksmith95
https://coderbits.com/posts/zAZyMg

======
jdc0589
...so I guess I'm the only person that saves every 5 seconds and wouldn't
appreciate a git log 10 miles long?

